# Adult cat needs home



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

My bother's tom cat needs a home. Tiggie is 13 years old. My brother passed away in Oct. and I took him. But he had never been around other cats and isn't doing well. He wants nothing to do with any of my 6. He is a sweet boy and loves to be loved. Just one on one. He weight 20 lbs. I have pictures. He would be great for someone living alone that just wants one cat. (can you believe there are people out there like that)

I am in Fort Worth Texas.
[email protected]


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I don't have anyone in mind, but wanted to say I am sorry about the loss of your brother. I hope you find kitty a great home.


----------

